# PA get together - August 1st, 10 AM start, Pinchot State Park



## momtoMax

Hi everyone!! All info related to our set in stone meetup will be posted here: Directions, sign ups, etc.

As I have not heard yet from Phil (he's been sick) I thought a good start to this thread would be who is planning to attend and head count of your group.

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog. 


Please add to this list by copy pasting so that the list is updated but keeps the prior information as well. For example

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
2. imagineme - 3 people - 2 dogs.
3. sonotreal - 5 people - 3 dogs.

I think it will make it easier in the end to have everyone listed on one post than trying to puzzle everything together. We need a head count because we would like to get a potluck picnic together so that we take breaks to eat from playing time. 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mainegirl

momtoMax said:


> Hi everyone!! All info related to our set in stone meetup will be posted here: Directions, sign ups, etc.
> 
> As I have not heard yet from Phil (he's been sick) I thought a good start to this thread would be who is planning to attend and head count of your group.
> 
> 1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
> 
> 
> Please add to this list by copy pasting so that the list is updated but keeps the prior information as well. For example
> 
> 1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
> 2. imagineme - 3 people - 2 dogs.
> 3. sonotreal - 5 people - 3 dogs.
> 4. mainegirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Please add to this list by copy pasting so that the list is updated but keeps the prior information as well. For example

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
2. imagineme - 3 people - 2 dogs.
3. sonotreal - 5 people - 3 dogs.
4. mainegirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy) 
5. MyGoldenCharlie 4 people --2 dogs + maybe some fosters


----------



## Rob's GRs

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
2. imagineme - 3 people - 2 dogs.
3. sonotreal - 5 people - 3 dogs.
4. mainegirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy) 
5. MyGoldenCharlie 4 people --2 dogs + maybe some fosters 
6. Rob's GRs - 1 person & 1 dog


----------



## Montana's Mommy

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
2. imagineme - 3 people - 2 dogs.
3. sonotreal - 5 people - 3 dogs.
4. mainegirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy) 
5. MyGoldenCharlie 4 people --2 dogs + maybe some fosters 
6. Rob's GRs - 1 person & 1 dog 
7. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog


----------



## momtoMax

Montana's Mommy said:


> 1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
> 2. imagineme - 3 people - 2 dogs.
> 3. sonotreal - 5 people - 3 dogs.
> 4. mainegirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
> 5. MyGoldenCharlie 4 people --2 dogs + maybe some fosters
> 6. Rob's GRs - 1 person & 1 dog
> 7. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog


 
too funny, imagine me and so not real were just examples so here is the correct list thus far 

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog.
2. mainegirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters
4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog
5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog


----------



## crnp2001

*3 + 1 more*

Adding to the tally:

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog
2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters
4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog
5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog
6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog


----------



## momtoMax

Happy 4th of July!! Kinda concerned about Ambersdad. Last I heard he wasn't feeling so well and he didn't post when he said he would. Hoping he's on vacation or something fun.
Anywho, so I'm going to put this on the table.

I was thinking a potluck picnic thing. I know that MyGoldenCharlie said that he/she? always think people here are shes  will bring the grill. So that leaves it up to us to figure out what we are going to bring. I happen to have a 20 count hamburger patty box in my freezer so I can bring that. I was also thinking I can bring a fruit tray and some dip as that's a no brainer to make. Since I'm bringing 20 hamburgers I will also bring 20 hamburger buns! We still need other foods to please post what you can/will bring to the get together. If needed, I can bring another item. We'll have to see how sign ups go.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Since I am not much of a cook I can bring soda/icetea and cups. 

If anyone that lives closer to that park that can get ice it might work out best for having it around longer.


----------



## crnp2001

Since I'm driving about 2 hrs., I could bring some type of dessert. If no one has a peanut allergy, I make a great peanut-butter chocolate bar dessert. I could also bring paper products as well.

~Kim~


----------



## Thor0918

I'm just thinking. We are having a picnic on the same day as this get together. have Maybe we can do this together. The picnic will have a pond and good food. no picnic grounds but local hotels. If the state parks are shut down this may be an option.


----------



## Thor0918

I wouldn't mind if everyoe met at my house


----------



## Goody82

Just noticed this thread. We live in PA in Delaware county - I think the park would be about 2 hours away. I will discuss with the husband and let you know if we will be in attendence with Scout. Scout is just about 4 months old.


----------



## momtoMax

Thor0918 said:


> I'm just thinking. We are having a picnic on the same day as this get together. have Maybe we can do this together. The picnic will have a pond and good food. no picnic grounds but local hotels. If the state parks are shut down this may be an option.


 
We are getting together at the state park where we will each bring food for the picnic we will be having together. For a lot of us, this is a 2 hour drive one way. We might as well do lunch at the park - I'm sure there are picnic tables and such. So to clarify - we meet at Pinchot park with our dogs and food and spend the morning/afternoon together -eating, hiking, doggy swimming, and letting our doggies play together.


----------



## Thor0918

That's good with me. Maybe I can make it early.


----------



## Thor0918

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog
2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters
4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog
5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog
6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog 
7. Thor0918 2 people 2 dogs


----------



## momtoMax

Anyone hear from Amber's dad? Last I heard of him, his family was down with a flu like thing and he said he'd be writing back that night. That was over a week ago I think. I worry because I know he and his wife have an infant. I am hoping everything is okay with them! *worry worry*


----------



## momtoMax

If you are planning to come and have not yet volunteered to bring something please look through what others are bringing and think of something we need. We do not have hot dogs, hot dog buns, condiments, types of salads, chips...do we have chips? Unsure. Just think about what our picnic is lacking thus far and really needs. Please keep the number of attendees in mind so that everyone can eat.

I am really hoping the state park will still be open and this is just as a PLAN B. since we'll all be planning to keep that day open anyways -- there is always Knoebles in Elysburg and that is open whether the state budget is passed or not. Just saying!!


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I will bring hotdogs and buns.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Knoebles won't work for me, too crowded. If they close the parks, I think the picnic that Cindy was mentioning is a better Plan B and is about 25-30 minutes from Pinchot, (her breeder has offered for us to meet there) with a pond and large fenced area. 

Anyhow, I will bring ice and some side dish, like potato salad and the grill! 

There are 2 main entrances to Pinchot. The entrance off of Alpine Rd. is where they will allow the dogs.
If you use this address, it should get you right to the entrance:

1330 Alpine Rd.
Wellsville, Pa. 17365


----------



## momtoMax

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Knoebles won't work for me, too crowded. If they close the parks, I think the picnic that Cindy was mentioning is a better Plan B and is about 25-30 minutes from Pinchot, (her breeder has offered for us to meet there) with a pond and large fenced area.
> 
> Anyhow, I will bring ice and some side dish, like potato salad and the grill!
> 
> There are 2 main entrances to Pinchot. The entrance off of Alpine Rd. is where they will allow the dogs.
> If you use this address, it should get you right to the entrance:
> 
> 1330 Alpine Rd.
> Wellsville, Pa. 17365


That's fine and thank you to the breeder - I would just hate to have to cancel it if the parks are shut down at the time. Ooh, and I heard that they are planning to shut down the state parks about 2 weeks from now. At least, that's the buzz from the people who always go to Lake Tuscorora.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Not sure yet about it being a day trip or overnight camping. Will make some beef jerky (is very popular at our other hobby's events) and bring a cooler of water. Should be 2 & 2. 
Does anyone have coordinates for where the meeting location is? 


1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog
2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters
4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog
5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog
6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog 
7. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2


----------



## wagondog

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Knoebles won't work for me, too crowded. If they close the parks, I think the picnic that Cindy was mentioning is a better Plan B and is about 25-30 minutes from Pinchot, (her breeder has offered for us to meet there) with a pond and large fenced area.
> 
> Anyhow, I will bring ice and some side dish, like potato salad and the grill!
> 
> There are 2 main entrances to Pinchot. The entrance off of Alpine Rd. is where they will allow the dogs.
> If you use this address, it should get you right to the entrance:
> 
> 1330 Alpine Rd.
> Wellsville, Pa. 17365


I'm going to punch the address into the tom tom and see if I can make it from new york to meet some of you guys and the dogs
Jerry and harley. Did I see a firm date for it?


----------



## momtoMax

wagondog said:


> I'm going to punch the address into the tom tom and see if I can make it from new york to meet some of you guys and the dogs
> Jerry and harley. Did I see a firm date for it?


 
Hi wagondog, 

It's def August 1st at Pinchot State Park. We were thinking of a plan B as it is possible that with the budget not being passed, the state parks may be closed then. So far they are open so we are going with Plan A. It would be great if you could come but I'm afraid it would be a long ride for you. I believe you are looking at 20 miles south of Harrisburg.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

wagondog said:


> I'm going to punch the address into the tom tom and see if I can make it from new york to meet some of you guys and the dogs
> Jerry and harley. Did I see a firm date for it?


Your area of New York is not a bad daytrip for sure.
I think it is like 3 1/2 hrs without traffic.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just an FYI I found online....



> *State Parks Would Have To Shut Down*
> 
> 
> Park rangers at Pinchot State Park in York County are telling visitors they may have to leave by Sunday night. The park supervisor said the park would lose about $1.5 million if it had to close for a week.


http://www.wgal.com/news/13632145/detail.html

So I guess we will know more after this weekend....


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> Just an FYI I found online....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wgal.com/news/13632145/detail.html
> 
> So I guess we will know more after this weekend....


 
Ah, that blows big chunks but I think the budget will have to be resolved within a few days of them shutting down like last year, yes no?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

momtoMax said:


> Ah, that blows big chunks but I think the budget will have to be resolved within a few days of them shutting down like last year, yes no?


last year the park was closed for just one day. Not so sure it will be that easy this time, sounds like they are not anywhere near an agreement. Everyone in positioning themselves looking toward next election with one side wanting to spend and the other wanting to cut spending. 
They are holding state workers as hostage

Sorry for the hijack :doh:

We'll just have to come up with a plan B and take things as they come.


----------



## Thor0918

What a bummer! I hope and pray this will not become an issue. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you!!


----------



## momtoMax

Did the park close or not? Just wondering!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Any one heard the word about state parks yet?

Also should we consider a "rain date" if Saturday Aug. 1st is terrible?


----------



## momtoMax

Okay here is the official count and donation list thus far all in one group.

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog bringing fruit tray hamburgers (20 count) and buns
2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters ice, side dish, and grill
4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog soda and cups
5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog hotdogs and buns
6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog dessert and paper products (plates and napkins?)
7. thor0918 2 people 2 dogs
8. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2 beef jerky and cooler of water

Our picnic so far: Hamburgers and hotdogs, one side dish, jerky, fruit tray, and a dessert

Things we NEED badly(feel free to add to the list if I'm forgetting anything)
Ketchup mustard chopped onions (condiments)
plastic silverware

Things that might be nice to have
1 other side dish
chips of some kind
radio run by batteries (music is a nice addition to any get together IMO)


Question: How many children will there be altogether? My 8 year old son is coming. If we have a number of kids perhaps we could think about donating some fun things for them to do to pass their time.


----------



## AmbersDad

I apologize for being removed from this site for so long but I ended up needing surgery to remove my appendix which unfortunately had ruptured for three days before I went to the er. I had been good and sick for about a week and had assumed as my dr had that it was just part of the bug I had. Unfortunately it was not. Anyway, I again want to apologize as I was intially part of the organizing of this even and may have unintentionally left folks hanging. At this point I'm in pretty good shape and am planning on attending the event. If there is ANYTHING that is needed, an extra grill, chicken, steaks, italian ice...etc please let me know as Ill be glad to get whatever is needed. I'm coming solo as my new daughter is only 8 weeks old and my wife will be staying home with her. so it will be just myself and Amber. 

Momtomax, I'll be in touch via pm as I have a bunch of pm's sitting in my inbox currently. 
After reading the needs section of the post I'll look at bringing the following:
Boneless, skinless chicken with BBQ sauce, a spare small grill with propane, plasticwear, condiments, chips, and a couple cases of water. I'll see if the wife will make an taco dip(no meat) for the chips as well. If someone has an idea for a side that everyone may enjoy let me know and I'll gladly make it. 
Again, I a feel badly for being removed for so long and not being able to communicate it. I'm just so glad to see this is still going to happen! I k now Amber is going to love being able to meet others of her breed for the first time since she was a puppy.
I'm takingher out swimming the morning so later in the afternoon I'll get check in.


----------



## mainegirl

Hi, all

it's just 6 am and i am waiting in the rain for the first ferry to the mainland. we only got reception at the ferry dock, so i haven't been able to be on. I would be happy to bring deviled eggs and potato salad, as well as another kind of salad, probably fruit salad. please let me know (as i'm sure you will) if the park is on leave. can't wait to see everyone. 

p.s. should we bring a chain tie out? 

thanx beth, moose and angel


----------



## Rob's GRs

Good to see you back on here Phil. I know what you went through because I too have been through the same exact thing when I was younger. My appendix ruptured and I too did not go into the ER until 3 days later. I spent over a week in the hospital after the surgery with severe internal gangrene. I am glad you are getting better and will be able to attend this event.


----------



## Rob's GRs

So if understand the list so far this is who is coming and with what foods;

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog bringing fruit tray hamburgers (20 count) and buns

2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy) deviled eggs and potato salad, as well as another kind of salad, probably fruit salad.

3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters ice, side dish, and grill

4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog sodas, icetea and cups

5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog hotdogs and buns

6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog dessert and paper products (plates and napkins?)

7. thor0918 2 people 2 dogs

8. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2 beef jerky and cooler of water

9. AmbersDad 1 person and 1 dog Boneless, skinless chicken with BBQ sauce, a spare small grill with propane, plasticwear, condiments, chips, and a couple cases of water. I'll see if the wife will make an taco dip(no meat) for the chips as well. If someone has an idea for a side that everyone may enjoy let me know and I'll gladly make it.


----------



## momtoMax

mainegirl said:


> Hi, all
> 
> it's just 6 am and i am waiting in the rain for the first ferry to the mainland. we only got reception at the ferry dock, so i haven't been able to be on. I would be happy to bring deviled eggs and potato salad, as well as another kind of salad, probably fruit salad. please let me know (as i'm sure you will) if the park is on leave. can't wait to see everyone.
> 
> p.s. should we bring a chain tie out?
> 
> thanx beth, moose and angel


Hi Don't worry about the fruit salad as I am bringing a fruit tray and dip. What you have volunteered for already is great. Look forward to meeting you too!!


----------



## momtoMax

AmbersDad said:


> I apologize for being removed from this site for so long but I ended up needing surgery to remove my appendix which unfortunately had ruptured for three days before I went to the er. I had been good and sick for about a week and had assumed as my dr had that it was just part of the bug I had. Unfortunately it was not. Anyway, I again want to apologize as I was intially part of the organizing of this even and may have unintentionally left folks hanging. At this point I'm in pretty good shape and am planning on attending the event. If there is ANYTHING that is needed, an extra grill, chicken, steaks, italian ice...etc please let me know as Ill be glad to get whatever is needed. I'm coming solo as my new daughter is only 8 weeks old and my wife will be staying home with her. so it will be just myself and Amber.
> 
> Momtomax, I'll be in touch via pm as I have a bunch of pm's sitting in my inbox currently.
> After reading the needs section of the post I'll look at bringing the following:
> Boneless, skinless chicken with BBQ sauce, a spare small grill with propane, plasticwear, condiments, chips, and a couple cases of water. I'll see if the wife will make an taco dip(no meat) for the chips as well. If someone has an idea for a side that everyone may enjoy let me know and I'll gladly make it.
> Again, I a feel badly for being removed for so long and not being able to communicate it. I'm just so glad to see this is still going to happen! I k now Amber is going to love being able to meet others of her breed for the first time since she was a puppy.
> I'm takingher out swimming the morning so later in the afternoon I'll get check in.


Hey Phil, so happy to know you are all right!! No worries about anything - we seem to be on the right track I think. MyGolden Charlie is bringing a grill too if you did not notice. 

As a side note, a few people have mentioned a rain date - I can't do it the next Saturday as we have plans but Sunday the 9th is okay. Heck, Sunday the 2nd is okay too if that's not too quick to have a raindate.


----------



## Rob's GRs

If we are going to talk about rain dates almost all Sundays are not very good for me. 

I hope we will not have to think of using a rain date but it could very well happen......:--appalled:


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> So if understand the list so far this is who is coming and with what foods;
> 
> 1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog bringing fruit tray hamburgers (20 count) and buns, chopped onions
> 2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy) deviled eggs and potato salad, as well as another kind of salad, probably fruit salad.
> 
> 3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters ice, side dish, and grill
> 
> 4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog sodas, icetea and cups
> 
> 5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog hotdogs and buns
> 
> 6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog dessert and paper products (plates and napkins?)
> 
> 7. thor0918 2 people 2 dogs
> 
> 8. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2 beef jerky and cooler of water
> 
> 9. AmbersDad 1 person and 1 dog Boneless, skinless chicken with BBQ sauce, a spare small grill with propane, plasticwear, condiments, chips, and a couple cases of water. I'll see if the wife will make an taco dip(no meat) for the chips as well. If someone has an idea for a side that everyone may enjoy let me know and I'll gladly make it.


 
Who has a good battery operated radio? Anyone?

How many kids will be coming - my 1 plus?


----------



## AmbersDad

I have a decent cd/radio in my office that is battery op'd I can bring as well.


----------



## crnp2001

*Count us in!*



Rob's GRs said:


> So if understand the list so far this is who is coming and with what foods;
> 
> 1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog bringing fruit tray hamburgers (20 count) and buns
> 
> 2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy) deviled eggs and potato salad, as well as another kind of salad, probably fruit salad.
> 
> 3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters ice, side dish, and grill
> 
> 4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog sodas, icetea and cups
> 
> 5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog hotdogs and buns
> 
> 6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog dessert and paper products (plates, napkins, AND CUPS)
> 
> 7. thor0918 2 people 2 dogs
> 
> 8. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2 beef jerky and cooler of water
> 
> 9. AmbersDad 1 person and 1 dog Boneless, skinless chicken with BBQ sauce, a spare small grill with propane, plasticwear, condiments, chips, and a couple cases of water. I'll see if the wife will make an taco dip(no meat) for the chips as well. If someone has an idea for a side that everyone may enjoy let me know and I'll gladly make it.


 
Yes! Count us in for plates, napkins, CUPS, and at least one dessert (maybe more...have to see what I can bake up!). Sorry I've been off-line, but we just got back from a few days at the beach, so things have been hectic.

My boys are 10 and 6, so, MomtoMax, your son will have some company!  They'll be happy that others will be there as well (though they would love to have a bunch of Goldens to hang with!).

Want us to bring a football or soccer ball?

~Kim~


----------



## Thor0918

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog bringing fruit tray hamburgers (20 count) and buns
2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters ice, side dish, and grill
4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog soda and cups
5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog hotdogs and buns
6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog dessert and paper products (plates and napkins?)
7. thor0918 2 people 2 dogs corn salad 
8. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2 beef jerky and cooler of water

I can bring something else too. I just need to think what. I might be bringing my step daughter too. She's 12. If there's more stuff we need let me know!


----------



## Thor0918

How about a bean bag game?


----------



## Thor0918

1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog bringing fruit tray hamburgers (20 count) and buns
2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy)
3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters ice, side dish, and grill
4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog soda and cups
5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog hotdogs and buns
6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog dessert and paper products (plates and napkins?)
7. thor0918 2 people 2 dogs corn salad & cole slaw
8. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2 beef jerky and cooler of water

I have to bring cole slaw to the other party so,,,, I'll bring it to this one too!


----------



## momtoMax

It looks like everyone is signed up - we will have a monumental feast it seems like!! I just wanted to say that myfriend, her 5 year old daughter and Darby might be coming with me but it's far from an I'm sure. So far we have a good amount of kids. Having them bring a ball to play with can't be a bad idea. Thor, do you have a beanbag game? I can look to buy something cheap to goof around with like water guns or something else that gets them wet. I don't know if there is a swimming area nearby and if anyone is thinking of maybe bringing their kids swimsuits so they can do that. If we have a few older children, like the 12 year old, perhaps they could go swimming for a bit with minimal adult supervision just to keep an eye on the wee ones and buddy the older ones up. 
We should have plenty of food now and I'm thinking we may have a good deal of leftovers. I know I'd rather go home with a bit of other peoples left overs than my own so wanted to suggest possibly that people maybe bring their own container(s) or plates to make a take home selection. Thinking maybe I'm not alone there. 
I don't think we've set a rain date, so far the 8th and Sundays have been mentioned as no gos. Soooo how about the 15th or 22nd? Perhaps Rob can add a poll to this post as well, I can't see how to do it from this forum. Thanks!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Rain date poll has been added. 

Please take a moment and pick a date just in case the weather for Saturday August 1st does not work out for us.


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> Rain date poll has been added.
> 
> Please take a moment and pick a date just in case the weather for Saturday August 1st does not work out for us.


Can you fix the poll dates please - they are the 15th and the 22nd, not the 8th. Thanks!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

The dates have been corrected.


----------



## AmbersDad

Any word on the state park closing? I haven't heard anything but maybe I'm out of the loop.


----------



## Goody82

Hi eveyone - We were wondering if we could come with our puppy Scout (4.5 months old). We will be coming from Delaware county which is a little more than 2 hours away so we could bring a dessert or if paper products are needed we could also bring them. Let me know if there is still room for 2 people (maybe a kid also) and 1 puppy.


----------



## crnp2001

*the more the merrier...*



Goody82 said:


> Hi eveyone - We were wondering if we could come with our puppy Scout (4.5 months old). We will be coming from Delaware county which is a little more than 2 hours away so we could bring a dessert or if paper products are needed we could also bring them. Let me know if there is still room for 2 people (maybe a kid also) and 1 puppy.


Sure you are welcome! 

I only voted for the 15th as a raindate because the 22nd I will likely be participating in a fantasy football draft. However, if the majority like the 22nd (or the poll swings that way), by all means, make it with the majority's vote.

I have not heard anything more recently, but this was posted on the Dept. of state parks website:

6/30/2009 11:04:00 AM Pennsylvania state parks are open although a state budget is not yet in place. State park offices, bathrooms, swimming facilities, boat docks, campgrounds, cabins, hiking trails and lakes can continue to be enjoyed by visitors.

~Kim~


----------



## momtoMax

Goody82 said:


> Hi eveyone - We were wondering if we could come with our puppy Scout (4.5 months old). We will be coming from Delaware county which is a little more than 2 hours away so we could bring a dessert or if paper products are needed we could also bring them. Let me know if there is still room for 2 people (maybe a kid also) and 1 puppy.


1. momtoMax - 2 people - 1 dog bringing fruit tray hamburgers (20 count) and buns

2. maingirl - 2 (maybe 3 people) - 2 dogs (1 crazy) deviled eggs and potato salad, as well as another kind of salad, probably fruit salad.

3. MyGoldenCharlie - 4 people - 2 dogs and maybe some fosters ice, side dish, and grill

4. Rob's GRs - 1 person - 1 dog sodas, icetea and cups

5. Montana's Mommy - 1 person - 1 dog hotdogs and buns

6. crnp2001 - 3 people - 1 dog dessert and paper products (plates, napkins, AND CUPS)

7. thor0918 2 people 2 dogs corn salad & cole slaw

8. Shoob&Sheeb 2 & 2 beef jerky and cooler of water

9. AmbersDad 1 person and 1 dog Boneless, skinless chicken with BBQ sauce, a spare small grill with propane, plasticwear, condiments, chips, and a couple cases of water. I'll see if the wife will make an taco dip(no meat) for the chips as well. radio
10. goody82 3 people and 1 dog dessert


Okay, here's the updated list. If everyone comes that is planning to come we are looking at 22 people. I am only bringing 20 hamburgers but I figure between the hamburgers, hot dogs, and chicken as main meat 2 people may not have a hamburger so I wouldn't think it's too big of a deal...right? I'm hoping everyone is able to come - this should be so neat!! As for dogs, we are at a whopping 14 dogs!! Quite the herd!! Max is especially looking forward to meeting Scout and any other pups that are planning to attend!


----------



## AmbersDad

I'd love to have a puppy at the meet! Should be a great time! As far as the hamburgers go, you need not worry about me eating any of them lol. I don't really eat red meat. I just don't like the taste. I was considering bringing some steaks too if anyone enjoys them. I personally do not but anyone that wants one is welcome to them. I know Amber will certainly choose chicken over the steak too  
I was wondering if anyone thinks it will be worthwhile bring a few "tiki torches" along or something along those lines? Not sure how buggy it would be in that area so not sure if it's something we want(I have a bunch if so). 
I was also thinking it MIGHT be a good idea for folks to bring a copy of their pups up to date vaccinations and rabies tag along. Mostly in case there is a problem involving other dogs but you never know being that far from home when something could happen. I know I keep a copy of this info in my truck anyway but thought it might be worth mentioning to everyone else just incase.


----------



## momtoMax

AmbersDad said:


> I'd love to have a puppy at the meet! Should be a great time! As far as the hamburgers go, you need not worry about me eating any of them lol. I don't really eat red meat. I just don't like the taste. I was considering bringing some steaks too if anyone enjoys them. I personally do not but anyone that wants one is welcome to them. I know Amber will certainly choose chicken over the steak too
> I was wondering if anyone thinks it will be worthwhile bring a few "tiki torches" along or something along those lines? Not sure how buggy it would be in that area so not sure if it's something we want(I have a bunch if so).
> I was also thinking it MIGHT be a good idea for folks to bring a copy of their pups up to date vaccinations and rabies tag along. Mostly in case there is a problem involving other dogs but you never know being that far from home when something could happen. I know I keep a copy of this info in my truck anyway but thought it might be worth mentioning to everyone else just incase.


Well, I'm a bad puppy owner because I don't have a copy of his shot record - I'm assuming that it was on my vets rects but again, I don't know where exactly they are. I know that Max wont' be attacking anyone even in fear so I'm not worried for him to do anything. I know if Darby comes, she's too young to have had all her shots - by the tone of this forum - everyone seems to be the upmost responsible doggie parents so I feel rather confident that all the dogs coming are up to date on their shots like Max is. If that isn't the case, just let me know for Darby's sake - if she comes she can't be around dogs without their shots for her own safety's sake.

Citronella is a brilliant idea!! Anyone have some or tiki torches handy to bring that day?


----------



## crnp2001

I have a copy of Honey's immunization record, as we just boarded her for our trip to the beach...

Maybe your vet can fax you a copy, if you have access to a fax machine? That would save you a trip to the vet's office if you wanted to get a copy of the records. Our vet will do that without a problem. 

~Kim~


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I will not be able to make the 15th. We are having a family reunion at our house that day. Let's just hope the 1st is going to be a beautiful day and we won't have to worry. I cannot wait to meet everyone and see all the GR in one place. It's gunna be Kool!!!! I will bring plenty of hotdogs and I will be more then willing to throw some money Amber'sDad's way to go towards the chicken and steaks!!!


----------



## Thor0918

I'm prayihng for the 1st too. I want everyone to be able to make it!!


----------



## AmbersDad

I'll add the tiki toches to my bring list. I was thinking the vaccination records..etc might be worthwhile just in case something does happen and one dog or more needs to visit the vet or incase the park officer happens to ask for proof of vaccinations..etc. Just figured with this many pups in one place, there is certainly potential for things of any sort to occur.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Looks like you guys are going to have a lot of fun- sorry we cannot make it, but if it does rain, we might be able to make one of the rain dates.


----------



## AmbersDad

Phillyfisher said:


> Looks like you guys are going to have a lot of fun- sorry we cannot make it, but if it does rain, we might be able to make one of the rain dates.


Dang, I was looking forward to seeing you there too. Run into a conflict with the date?


----------



## Phillyfisher

We are bummed too. Ran into some prior commitments. Too much going on this summer!


----------



## AmbersDad

Well, maybe we can hook up with the pups at the end of summer since we aren't too far from each other and there are some GREAT parks between us.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Just a reminder:

There are 2 main entrances to Pinchot. The entrance off of Alpine Rd. is where they will allow the dogs.
If you mapquest this address, it should get you right to the entrance:

1330 Alpine Rd.
Wellsville, Pa. 17365


----------



## AmbersDad

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> There are 2 main entrances to Pinchot. The entrance off of Alpine Rd. is where they will allow the dogs.
> If you mapquest this address, it should get you right to the entrance:
> 
> 1330 Alpine Rd.
> Wellsville, Pa. 17365


. 

Thanks for the address, this will definately help and should be easy to plug into the navi system! 
BTW, if anyone is coming from the philly/reading area that wants to meet up and carpool I'd be glad to do so.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Well this looks like a week we will need to keep an eye on the weather. It is early in the week right now but this coming Saturday is suppose to be partly cloudy, but there is a lot of rain for this coming week......


----------



## momtoMax

Just so you know, my vet is nearly an hour drive away - and I don't have access to a fax machine so I won't be bringing Max's records. He has his rabies tag and he will be wearing that but that's it. I am reading that this shot record thing as a suggestion, not a requirement. If I'm wrong let me know.


----------



## Rob's GRs

momtoMax said:


> Just so you know, my vet is nearly an hour drive away - and I don't have access to a fax machine so I won't be bringing Max's records. He has his rabies tag and he will be wearing that but that's it. I am reading that this shot record thing as a suggestion, not a requirement. If I'm wrong let me know.


This is just a suggestion......


----------



## AmbersDad

Yup, absolutely just a suggestion in case of an emergency was all.


----------



## momtoMax

So far the weather says 30 % chance of showers but knowing that could well change. I know you said about rain date but just to clarify this is how I feel about the whole rain thing. If it's going to be showers on and off or 50% chance showers, I say we still make a go of it. Last week was cub scout camp and our boys played games in the rain, swam in the rain, and had a brilliant time despite it or because of it. I think for 2 days we had 2 decent rainstorms that lasted an hour each. If this ends up being cancelled because of rain, I just think we need to come up with a communal forecast that would make us cancel. 100% raining all day for sure. I'm just wondering if we are all as tough as the cub scouts!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

We have been getting thunderstorms almost daily, but mainly in the afternoon & evening. Will post on Friday what the local weather guys are saying for Saturday.


----------



## crnp2001

*where to meet in the park?*

I got the address plugged in...but where do we all meet once we are in Pinochet state park? 

~Kim~
(who is hoping that the thunderstorms hold off, after today's weather)


----------



## Rob's GRs

I know we are about 48 hours away from the PA meeting date however at this point in time the weather is still looking good for that day......:crossfing

As to where we meet once we get in there hopefully someone that has been to that park knows where to park and have everyone meet up at.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

I will go into the park Sat morning and try to reserve an area for us. The pavillions are a short walk to the lake, there are picnic tables scattered about near the lake, also a small playground.

I'll put some GRF signs up once I figure out what area is available.

If anyone would like my cell# PM me


----------



## momtoMax

Oh this is so exciting!! If anyone realizes they are unable to come - please let us know in case you were bringing a necessity like plates and silverware or something along those must have lines. I hope everyone is coming!! I'm going shopping tomorrow for the stuff we need to bring!! Yay!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ugggg, I may have an issue now. Liam is having some kind of allergic reaction with severe itching and scratching. I was not going to bring him to this event since he gets car sick but I can not find someone to watch him if he need medication or has to go to the vets. I will keep you all posted. I hope this passes quickly and then he should be fine on his own at home that day....


----------



## Rob's GRs

Rob's GRs said:


> Ugggg, I may have an issue now. Liam is having some kind of allergic reaction with severe itching and scratching. I was not going to bring him to this event since he gets car sick but I can not find someone to watch him if he need medication or has to go to the vets. I will keep you all posted. I hope this passes quickly and then he should be fine on his own at home that day....


 
If I can not make it I will be calling Beth (Mainegirl) late Friday afternoon. We will make arrangements for her on Saturday morning to pick up all the sodas/icetea I bought for this event. However I am still hoping Liam will improve so Hogan and I can still go.


----------



## Thor0918

Oh poor Liam. I hope he feels better. Not only so that you can come but, also for him. That must be so uncomfortable!


----------



## momtoMax

Rob's GRs said:


> If I can not make it I will be calling Beth (Mainegirl) late Friday afternoon. We will make arrangements for her on Saturday morning to pick up all the sodas/icetea I bought for this event. However I am still hoping Liam will improve so Hogan and I can still go.



Oh, I am hoping so too!! Plus you've been so instrumental helping us to get this thing together! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## AmbersDad

Anyone think it may be a good idea to have a list of call phone numbers distributed to all those coming? It would of course be circulated via PM. If so and wel all agree, i'd be glad to compose it tonight and circulate it to all those on the list this evening when I leave the office.
It might be handy for emergencies, finding each other if there is a problem..etc


----------



## crnp2001

Phil, I sent you my CP # via PM...

I just re-read the list of items to bring...I'm also going to bring plastic silverware along with plates, napkins, and some cups, since I hadn't seen that mentioned. I've got the peanut butter chocolate bar dessert, and if no one is bringing cookies, I'll bring choc. chip ones, too.

I'll pack a soccer ball & football...I also have another bean bag game...heck, I have a mini-van, so I can stuff all kinds of things in it! 

Charging my camera as I write this...and bringing a notebook so I can write down everyone's "real" name, screen name, and dogs' names, so I can label the photos! 

~Kim~


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I was wondering how many humans and GR are going to be there tomorrow? I'm getting so excited, can't wait and it seems like tomorrow will be a GREAT day for us!!!


----------



## crnp2001

Montana's Mommy said:


> I was wondering how many humans and GR are going to be there tomorrow? I'm getting so excited, can't wait and it seems like tomorrow will be a GREAT day for us!!!


I counted 22 people (not sure if Wagondog is coming or not, but he wasn't in the final tally) and 16 dogs (maybe some extra fosters too). Seems that today's rain will finish up and tomorrow looks wonderful! 

Now I've got to head off to work, but will try to sneak online to check things out during the afternoon! (and ttyl on the cell) 

~Kim~


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

The weather sounds perfect 

I have no fosters to bring, they have all been adopted. I am actually getting 2 new ones tomorrow but I won't be bringing them cause there just 7 weeks old...yep, puppies!!!

If everyone agrees, I think I will try to get us an area near the playground, not a pavillion, but there is more open grassy area. The pavillions are more wooded and ticks are bad right now.


----------



## Goody82

We will be coming (husband and I) with our nephew who is 11 and of course Scout. We will be bringing cookies as our dessert. If there is anything else needed that doesn't need to be kept cold please let me know and we can pick it up. Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## momtoMax

Shopping today to get what I need for tomorrow. We will happily be there hopefully around 10 AM but knowing ourselves, perhaps a little bit later than that. Hoping Max doesn't puke on the boy!! It will be an interesting trip for sure!!


----------



## mainegirl

i am going to bring a tie out chain and some water toys as well as a chuck-it and a bunch of tennis balls. I know, with angel's hyperness, i'll probably be holding her on a leash most of the day. please excuse her rudeness and lack of training, she's a work in progress, but loves kids and just wants to be in the middle of everything. moose will get along more with the adults than the kids, and my two passengers (daughter and semi-adopted daughte) will be oohing and awing over goldens. cannot wait. i also am going to probably make brownies and i have the ingredients for a taco layered dip as a snack. i love to cook and with one a vegetarian and one "on a diet" and a husband who wants to "lose 26 pounds before sept" (being a male he probably be able to) i am not cooking for the family, so i cook extra when i can.

see ya on sat.

beth, moose, angel and passengers

p.s. i have a folding table that i could bring so we could have a table with food and then use picnic tables to sit and eat at, also i will bring table cloths and newspaper (for under) and our folding chairs, although how much time sitting with2 goldens i don't know. lol


----------



## Montana's Mommy

I will be bring folding chairs as well. I will be following crnp2001 (Kim) and we should get there around 10. I am counting on her to not get us lost. I am no good at directions!!!!


----------



## Thor0918

Ok, I getting excited to see everyone. I have to remember to do the charging of the camera as well. I'll do it when I get home this evening. Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Liam is still itching but with Benadryl it seems manageable. I still am not sure what brought all this on so sudden. So as of right now I will just keep him on Benadryl and see how it goes. As long as nothing gets worse I do now plan to be there tomorrow with Hogan. :crossfing
I found someone that can stop in tomorrow to check up on Liam and give him another dose of Benadryl.


----------



## Thor0918

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## momtoMax

I hope you can come Rob!! Keeping my fingers crossed too!! Hmm, okay I have everything on my list plus 6 cheapy water guns and a silly little water bomb toss game. Nothing impressive but funds are tight, sorry. This should be great - thanks to everyone for donating and thinking of neat stuff!! Have a good night and see you tomorrow AM!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Looking forward to meeting all the folks and the goldens.


----------



## AmbersDad

Ok, I have pm's from 6 folks with cell numbers in case of problems and I'll sned them out to those who pm'd with them. I did pick upsome chicken and steaks to go along with the burgers and hot dogs, some chips, four quarts of ritas water ice, condiments for the food...etc See you all there at about ten am!
Phil


----------



## Rob's GRs

Well Liam is getting a little better. He wasjust given another dose of Benadry and should be fine today at homel. After I finish my coffee Hogan and I am going to start getting ready. See you all there.


----------



## momtoMax

Oh no!! Max had loose stools yesterday but I thought maybe it was just the bit of pasta - ground turkey and sauce I gave him. I woke up today and he had thrown up all the food (no pasta though) he ate last night. He's never done that!! He went to make stinkies and the 1st big stinky was pretty close to normal. Then he went again and it was liquid. I am worried somethings up with him? I have everything ready and want to come. Could it just be the pasta and something that will pass?? This has never happened to him before.


----------



## momtoMax

I know it's not good to post your number on these things but I figure only people who are going will be checking this thread this AM. my number is  . Could someone going please call me so I have their number to contact everyone to let them know if we will make it or not? Max is drinking - not interested in his food. Acting okay. Should I bring him? Or maybe give him a bit more time and leave later this AM if he's doing okay? Not sure what to do.


----------



## momtoMax

Okay well if anyone checks I've gotten a lot of advice not to bring Max around other dogs in case it's a tummy virus and also to let him rest. Not that he's resting - he has a serious case of the zoomies right now. I am really sad to be missing out today. I hope though that everyone else has fun. But I am really bummed yes I am I am I am. Sigh. Sniff.


----------



## momtoMax

Okay Max hada solid poop, has been crazy nuts as usual and has taken an interest in food again. Thinking it had to be the pasta I gave him last night. We are going to try to make it but will be there around 11 instead of 10 AM. Please MyGoldenCharlie, hold the grill until then as we are bringing the hamburgers. I will call Kim if Max takes a down turn and we have to turn back.


----------



## Thor0918

Jenn, did anyone call you? We are running late as well


----------



## momtoMax

We are back, so glad that we were able to come! What a fun time! It was really neat meeting all of you. We will have to do this again sometime!!!!! Thanks for everyone's help with the contacting me and giving me numbers and stuff. I think we can chalk this event up to a big success!! My son and I loved meeting all the dogs and their pets.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

We had a great time today. Was so nice to meet all the goldens and their people too. Have uploaded our pictures to photobucket with same username. We hope to do this again, Thanks.


----------



## crnp2001

It was great to meet you both and the dogs, too! Rob posted a new thread under "Golden Retriever Photos," and I added some more pix to the ones he had originally.

Off to get Honey a bath, after the dip into the lake! 

~Kim~


----------

